# Miami whitewater lake



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Caught a few bass tonight all on a white and chartreuse spinnerbait fish moved a little deeper from last week. Biggest bass weighing 3.4 all the others were around 1-2 pounds.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok why can't I put pics on here any more


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

zack2345 said:


> Ok why can't I put pics on here any more


 Nice try Zach, everyone knows there are no 3# bass in that lake, proofs in the pudding my friend


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha tom I see your from miamitown I know you know there are bass well over 3 pounds there ha ha


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

zack2345 said:


> Ha ha tom I see your from miamitown I know you know there are bass well over 3 pounds there ha ha


Not in the 50 yards of bank they let You fish at, and it seems like every time I go there to rent a boat with a motor they are all rented. I will stick with catching My little LMB at My home lake Mitchell memorial, it always scratches My fishing itch!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tom 513 said:


> Not in the 50 yards of bank they let You fish at, and it seems like every time I go there to rent a boat with a motor they are all rented. I will stick with catching My little LMB at My home lake Mitchell memorial, it always scratches My fishing itch!


Tom have you fished Mitchell in the morning?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

If I could post a picture I have some really nice bass we caught at white water in the past two weeks


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

zack2345 said:


> Tom have you fished Mitchell in the morning?


 Yeah, but I normally make My lap after work or head up around 8:00pm, Us regulars have noticed that they turn on at dusk, right about the time the park ranger kicks Us out. Most people sit around snoozing waiting for a hotdog hungry cat to ring there bell, but there are a fair share of people who like fishing for the LMB, I catch plenty of small bass there, biggest Ive seen was maybe 3# and of course I here stories of 5#+ but Its still a story to Me. If You go fish parallel to the banks, caution they are lure eating rip rap, so use light stuff no more then 1/16th oz. I have caught them on a lot of different lures, any thing from black and chartruse crappie jigs to small poppers, lately shad like flukes and green tubes have worked for Me. Its a small lake that doesnt see the traffic that MW sees, and I like that give me a shout if you decide to go, I live less then 3 miles away.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea I've seen big cats crappie and bass caught there


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I haven't fished Miami white water in a few years but was there when the boathouse opened one morning. The employee was throwing bait that died overnight from the minnow tanks into the water. Obviously this had become a routine thing as there were several bass waiting, I'd say 2 which easily pushed over that 5lb mark.

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

burnsj5 said:


> I haven't fished Miami white water in a few years but was there when the boathouse opened one morning. The employee was throwing bait that died overnight from the minnow tanks into the water. Obviously this had become a routine thing as there were several bass waiting, I'd say 2 which easily pushed over that 5lb mark.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


yep when i volunteerd if i was there early i'd help out.... they are big bass


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is a few nice ones caught last Wednesday 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

This was early spring this year


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Every couple of times I go to whitewater it seems like either me or who ever I take catches a hog


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's a pic from Saharan woods a tourney my dad and I wOn










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bowdog45 (Sep 15, 2012)

no pics, no fish.................. ah yeah, right....... good catch!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sharron woods ha ha ... The hamilton county parks are great they all have huge bass


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Can you see the pics? I had to download the app to be able to see the pictures


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

more from Sharon woods


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Winton woods


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

campbell rd pits


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AnthonyTheAnt (Aug 7, 2014)

Which pit at Campbell did you catch that bass from zack2345?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

My buddy caught that but it's the bigger lake on the left that's flowing out into the river


----------



## AnthonyTheAnt (Aug 7, 2014)

Ah cool thanks man, i wanna hit those lakes from a boat sometime only fished them from shore a couple times a while back.


----------

